# DSM - which plants are not suitable?



## kishan313 (17 Jun 2020)

Hi all,

Planning to use the DSM method for my 30cm nano cube. I know a lot of people use this method for Monte Carlo, I’m to have a mix of stem, carpeting and epiphytes. Will these all be okay using this method? 

Thanks in advance
Kishan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Jun 2020)

Depends 
Which stems and epiphytes are you planning?

As others have mentioned,  1-2-Grow often seem more adaptable to home DSM - Jurijs mit JS has a few recent nano tanks that he has done DSM, so go through those videos
(he also did a far bit of follow up on a DSM for a larger tank on his FB page but those would be going back a year or so, lots of photos, comments/replies, video shorts)

He also lists some DSM hints on the recent Tropica Instagram Live Stream  with George Farmer
Some plants prefer drier or wetter soil

I’m not really a DSM person but did happen to leave a tank dry recently,  soil was damp but not wet, I misted daily/alternate days depending ...
Carpet - MC (this was actually recovered from a nano tank so was submerse leaf when placed in DSM, there was no apparent transition, it just grew on as if nothing had changed - except now it had space, light, CO2 )
Stems - Rotala “Green” , Micranthemum Umbrosum (pots were not in great condition so I decided to try the DSM)
(plants were Tropica)

Eriocaulon cinereum looked fine through the DSM, but there was no apparent growth (not even roots) - it completely melted after flooding (this is unusual for Ec, but the plantlets in the 1-2-Grow were odd, so that may have been most of the issue)

Ranunculus inandatus also did very well


----------



## kishan313 (18 Jun 2020)

Hi Alto, 

Thank you very much for the in depth reply, I've just listened to the live stream and there are a whole bunch of great tips. Will take a look as Juris' dry starts on youtube.

The plants I am planning to use (depends on availability due to Covid19...) are:

dwarf hair grass 
Monte Carlo 
marsilea
hyrdocotyl tripartita 
Anubias tied to wood and pebbles 
Rotala bonsai 
Hydrophilia compact 
Crypts 
Helanthium tenellum green
Ludwigia plaustruus 
Starugyne repens
Buchephelandra 
Floating plants 


Thank you,
Kishan


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

I’m surprised there isn’t a list on here of plants that can be grown emersed. This is something I want to know to


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





RudeDogg1 said:


> I’m surprised there isn’t a list on here of plants that can be grown emersed. This is something I want to know too.


If you go to the Aquasabi <"Flowgrow database"> you can set <"can be grown emersed"> to "no".

The emersed tab is under "cultural needs".

A lot of the plants you can buy commonly <"are grown emersed">, but some of them (Java Fern (_Microsorum pteropus_) & <"_Echinodorus bleheri"> _come to mind) need very high humidity to grow successfully emersed.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2020)

Most aquarium plants can be grown emersed; they are really bog plants that don't like being submerged.
Very few are actually true aquatics, or obligate macrophytes, so do well DSM.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, If you go to the Aquasabi <"Flowgrow database"> you can set <"can be grown emersed"> to "no".
> 
> The emersed tab is under "cultural needs".
> 
> ...



Shouldnt it be set to yes because I want to know what can be grown emersed? Im confused lol


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





RudeDogg1 said:


> Shouldnt it be set to yes because I want to know what can be grown emersed? Im confused


I just set it to "No", so you would know what plants to avoid. 

"Yes", is everything else and a much larger category, and it is a pretty large database. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

oh yes that makes sense


----------

